
Correction: Regarding an Erroneous Allegation in ‘Richard Stallman’s Disgrace’ - tjr
https://daringfireball.net/2019/10/correction_regarding_an_erroneous_allegation
======
ilovetux
I had no idea about this behavior until after he had stepped down from his
various positions. I had only known RMS from youtube and his writing. I agree
with his views on free software and respected him for presenting well thought
out arguments. That was the extent of my interest in him.

I think making people feel objectified and uncomfortable is one of the worst
thing you can do in a personal or professional setting. I have not witnessed
this type of behavior in my life so far, or at least I have not recognized it.

I'm left with the following questions:

Why do people behave like this? How can we better identify and report this
type of behavior? Is there any hope in rehabilitation?

~~~
Udik
Uh? This is a correction by someone who publicly reproduced an email accusing
Stallman of being a sexual harasser, and generally a smelly and disgusting
person, only to realize two weeks later that the accuser had in fact confused
him with someone else. The fact of having already published something
completely wrong and libelous doesn't prevent him from naming that other
person, either. I guess it's normal nowadays.

~~~
ilovetux
True enough. I probably should have prefaced my comment with "off-topic". I
just felt like commenting on the general situation Stallman is currently in.

It's not just Stallman, though, it seems to me that a lot more of these types
of situations have been coming to light recently. I'm not really sure what the
catalyst for that would be perhaps it's the #metoo tag on twitter or perhaps
that's the result of a changing socio-political climate.

